# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  one of my Leucs and Cobalts

## tonyball

Here is a recent pic of one of my Leucs and a Cobalt.picture quality is not so great because I used my phone

----------


## bill

Gorgeous frogs!! Thanks for sharing tony!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------



----------


## Heather

So pretty!

----------



----------


## Carlos

Love that Cobalt  :Smile:  !

----------



----------


## tonyball

th
a
n
k
s

e
v
e
r
y
o
n
e 
f
o
r

yo
u
r

c
o
m
e
t
s
!

----------


## tonyball

> Love that Cobalt  !


 Thanks for the comment and wanted you to see my other post in this thread because that is one of the posting problems I was talking about where it types vertically

----------

